# Amazing Cardinal with Goldfish



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't know how to share this with you, except to have you click on the link to National Geographic's tweet.


https://twitter.com/NatGeo


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, animals are amazing !


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

here is the exact tweet for anyone coming later and might not easily find it on their page 
https://twitter.com/NatGeo/status/901103095744143363


----------

